# Navi Ipod Interface Kit (stock): Can't fast forward through music



## rchgrca (Aug 29, 2008)

*BMW iPod Adapter by Apple: Can't fast forward through music*

Problem:
* Using my Iphone 1G or Ipod mini, I can't fast forward through music
- if I leave fast forward button pressed for more than 1 sec, it simply skips to the next subsequent songs
- should fast forward through the same song
- fast forward performed from stereo console or steering wheel

My car:
* 2006 BMW 330ic (convertible), E46
* Navi Ipod Interface (Stock?) Kit installed by dealer (Peter Pan, San Mateo)
- part num: 65-11-0-035-960
- black connector cable

My devices:
* iPhone 1G
* iPhone mini

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## rchgrca (Aug 29, 2008)

*Solution err....Workaround*

MOD: BMW iPod Adapter by Apple
CONCLUSION: limited functionality, few features
RECOMMENDATION: find another iPod adapter for your BMW (eg: DICE)

A manual wasn't originally given to me for this so I had to go back to my dealer to find a manual and even the manual isn't that intuitive. A good description of this mod can be found here:

http://support.apple.com/kb/TA27749

* Playback up to 5 unique BMW playlists, which you have created in iTunes.
* Playback of all the music content on iPod or iPod mini.
* Scan each track in a playlist or all tracks in iPod or iPod mini for 10 seconds each.
* Repeat the current track being played (not available on Z4 or Z3). 
* Shuffle for the current selected BMW playlist or the entire iPod or iPod mini music contents.
* Next and Previous Track.
* Fast Forward, and Fast Backward to skip through a track at a high speed (only in RANDOM mode)

My expectation was that I get full functionality of the iPod in my car: browse by song, artist, album, playlist, podcast, etc. This adapter falls far short. Nevertheless, for now this gets the job done. I get in my 330Ci, press a button, select 'random' and go. The name of the song, artist, and album do show up in my navigation monitor but the playlist name does not.


----------

